

Automatic 'ls' after 'cd' in the Terminal - era86
http://runtime-era.blogspot.com/2012/05/automatic-ls-after-cd-in-terminal.html

======
ciarog
I think I'd get disciplined for 'hacking' if I even tried to add this at work.

mmm maybe ls could be piped into more to stop an infinite screen scroll..

~~~
era86
what would be the reasoning for discipline? afaik this isn't doing anything
wrong, besides the risk of bringing down a system when CDing into a huge
dir... but then, you could do that anyway

------
engtech
it feels like a good idea, right up until the point where you cd into a
directory with 100s of files while you're using a slow vpn collection.

~~~
era86
thats a good point, i wonder if theres a way to protect against that... maybe
the script checks size first?

